# R32 skyline GTR rear lights on 300zx?



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

i want to know how i put the R32 skyline GTR rear lights on my z32 , how i can make this conversion .


http://www.overboost.com/pix.asp?image=../images/199/full/DSCN2289.jpg


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh dude, i seen that guys ride on twinturbo.net, hes packin heat under that hood i think its like 500hp.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn that 300 is NICE.


----------

